# Help us guess the number of puppies



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Hmm, theres still alot of growing for that belly to do still, right? I think 5/6.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm gonna say 5 black and 2 red.


----------



## just june (Oct 3, 2012)

my two cents .... 7 little beauties


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

9
But for colors, I need more info.
Which daddy bred first - both an equal number of breedings?
And most importantly what colors does the black daddy have behind him?
I think that redxred can only produce red.
A redxhomozygous Black would produce all black phenotypes
But redxheterozygous Br would produce 50 percent of each color(though the blacks would carry a red gene)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodle2be (Feb 5, 2014)

My guess is 6 pups. I'd say red, cream and apricot.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Only 11 days left??? That's gone quickly!! 

I'll go with 8, and I reckon Fynn did the biz 

Oh, and I love the pics with Betty Jo "listening" on her belly...


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

They're so adorable! I say 9 puppies, 6 red, 3 black


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Lucky 7, with 4 red and 3 black.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Five, 3 black two red.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She was bred to Flynn first by AI. Later the same day she was bred naturally to Quincy via natural breeding. She was then bred to Flynn again by AI two days later. Quincy is a blue whose maternal side is all apricots and reds and sire's side is mostly black. He has prroduced reds twice now when bred to red.

My guess is 10- 7 reds and 3 blacks.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Yippee puppies!!! My guess is lucky 7 as well. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hmmm - I'll guess 7 - 5 red, 2 black


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

My guess - 8, 6 red and 2 black


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone, This is fun I love all the guessing. 

The kids and I have been playing feel the puppies kicking lately we're guessing too. The kids have guessed everything from one huge puppy to 11 with occasional trips up to what if we broke the world record for the most puppies lol.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

8 puppies, 4 red, 4 black , 5 boys and 3 girls. I have nooooo idea!!!! Just threw some numbers! 

That first picture is just sooooooooo cool!!!!!!!!! And cute! 

edit: stoopid question: wouldn't the blue poodle carry the fading gene? And could produce fading reds? 
I am so not educated on this subject so I apologize for not knowing anything about poodle genetics  
I also don't want to change the subject of the thread, I'm just curious

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, there are a couple of trains of thought about the blues. Some breeders get very excited about Quincy because he has produced what he has been bred to. Others have mild heart failure thinking he could inject a fading factor into his kids. Only time will tell. Regardless of whether they fade some or not, they will be mighty fortunate to have his disposition genes, because he is truly the sweetest guy. Cayenne is a sweetie pie too. And we have to remember, she has something to do with the colour too. So....will the babies have more of their Mom, more of their Dad, and at the end of the day do we know if it is going to make any difference??? Only time will hold the answer.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Well, there are a couple of trains of thought about the blues. Some breeders get very excited about Quincy because he has produced what he has been bred to. Others have mild heart failure thinking he could inject a fading factor into his kids. Only time will tell. Regardless of whether they fade some or not, they will be mighty fortunate to have his disposition genes, because he is truly the sweetest guy. Cayenne is a sweetie pie too. And we have to remember, she has something to do with the colour too. So....will the babies have more of their Mom, more of their Dad, and at the end of the day do we know if it is going to make any difference??? Only time will hold the answer.


Cool! All I know is that they will be wonderful puppies!!!!! I'm a big fan of miss GORGEOUS Cayenne !! Have been following pretty much all you threads about your poodles... And the fact that they are super sweet just makes it even more exciting!
There will be some really lucky poodle parents! Hopefully there will be tons of pictures! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm guessing 9! 6 Reds 3 Blacks.......more males than females........! :^)


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

You do realize that when others do these guessing types of games, there usually is a prize for the winner. I'll guess IF there is a chance to win one of what are obviously going to be lovely puppies!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> She was bred to Flynn first by AI. Later the same day she was bred naturally to Quincy via natural breeding. She was then bred to Flynn again by AI two days later. Quincy is a blue whose maternal side is all apricots and reds and sire's side is mostly black. He has prroduced reds twice now when bred to red.
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is 10- 7 reds and 3 blacks.



Is there any silver in Quincy's pedigree, or do you apricots carry the fading gene?
What is the success rate of AI compared to natural breeding?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. It will be fun to see who is right. LCS lol sorry but the puppies are all spoken for unless its one HUGE litter that is. This is a bragging rights only type of challenge no prize involved. 

I don't there is any silver that I'm aware of. There is apricot, some cream and a few whites behind him. His dad is still really black. 

The red, apricot and cream are all in the same spectrum. I think the apricots carry their own colour code but I'm not sure of that. 

The success rate of AI compared to natural breeding depends on the quality of the sperm and the skill rate of the person doing the AI. Also if the sperm is fresh, frozen or chilled. The fresh rate according to my vet is very similar to the natural breeding sucess rate. 

We do progesterone testing as well to ensure that the girl is at her most fertile day when we breed her. That makes a huge difference and according to my vet also makes for bigger litters because you'er sure of breeding on the best day


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Is there a prize?!! 

I think there will be seven. 3 red and 4 black. 

all the best!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

So just for fun I tallied it up for now and we have 2 votes for 5, 1 vote for 6, 6 votes for 7, 3 votes for 8, 3 votes for 9 and 1 vote for 10. That averages out to 7 puppies.

The people voting for colour and numbers I calculated seperatly as well so I could figure out the colour thing. They added up to an average of eight puppies with an average of 5 reds and 3 blacks. 

Just to help you all along with your guessing here are some pics of Cayenne taken a couple weeks before she was bred. I was thinking about it and I should have posted a few before pics to compare her current look to. Look she HAD a waist line back then lol


It will be ineresting to see if anyone had it right. Keep guessing folks she isn't due till the 24th


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Trillium, 

She is a beautiful mother to be. I had to share the first picture with my mother, as I thought it was such a sweet mommy-daughter moment. 

My guess is she will have 11 beautiful little silky poodles.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Trillium,
> 
> She is a beautiful mother to be. I had to share the first picture with my mother, as I thought it was such a sweet mommy-daughter moment.
> 
> My guess is she will have 11 beautiful little silky poodles.


Thank you, I glad you enjoyed them. I had fun doing up that pic. Cayenne and Betty Jo really do love each other and spend a lot of time cuddling. That is when they aren't cuddling with us


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Count me in the 9s 5 red 4 black 4 boys 5 girls


Can't wait to see the little beggars whatever their number/colour or gender!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm guessing 11 puppies. 9 red, 2 black. 6 female, 5 male.
I'm sure whatever color, they will be beautiful!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

9 puppies - 6 red/apricot and 2 black/blue and 1 cream. 6 boys and 3 girls.


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm going to guess 8, 5 boys and 3 girls.and I'll go half and half with 4 black and 4 reds! gosh this is exiting !


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm thinking 6, 3 Blacks, 3 Reds, and 4 Boys & 2 Girls. Can hardly wait for baby pictures


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I guess 12. Half and half with 6 boys 6 girls  no clue on the colors but I'm guessing more red than black


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

10 beautiful curly angels!!'


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am loving watching everyone's guesses, and so hoping those of you picking higher numbers are right...lol! We have so many people waiting for babies right now! But I only wish for a bigger litter is Cay is up to the challenge and she will enjoy it.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

This is all fun. Cayenne has been going around with a goofy smile on her face. I think she can't wait for the puppies to be here either.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Today's tummy shots of Cayenne. She is due a week Monday. She is still growing


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Bless her heart! She looks like she may POP like an over inflated balloon!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, my. Can I revise my guess?


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Yep, think I might have underestimated lol!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

She is still a growing girl isn't she. Feel free to revise any guess. I swear when I look at her in the mornings I think she has grown again lol.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Puppies*

Hi,
My guess is 9: 5 red and 4 black. Love your video. HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I can't believe that she is due in a week today. That is until I look at her then I can't believe that she still has a week to go. Can't wait till the puppies arrive


----------

